# staggered wheels for mk4 jetta



## johnboy07 (May 18, 2008)

*staggered tires for mk4 jetta*

Hey I have the stock bbs wheels that come on the wolfsburg edition and I am running right now 
205 55 16 and thought about running a little wider tire in the rear and maybe the stock size in the front, just looking for a different stance the car is lowered 2in any one has tires sizes that I can use 16 that will give me this look?


----------

